# Taiwanese BMC



## batura

As far as I see at the BMC website, some of the 2012 SLR01 bikes are not made in Switzerland. 

So, after seeing the thread at http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...-direct-version-6-0-a-272806-post3777402.html, got to ask you whether it is possible to find a cheap SLR01 frameset from the producers in Far East? Even a SL01 frame would be fine.


----------



## L_Johnny

Well, it would be a copy-cat frame. I doubt that whoever is making the frames for BMC would risk or make a silly mistake of selling under the table.


----------



## PaxRomana

BMCs are all made in Taiwan with the exception of the Impecs.


----------



## L_Johnny

PaxRomana said:


> BMCs are all made in Taiwan with the exception of the Impecs.


Indeed, But that is not the point, he wants a cheapo frame, a la "chinarello."


----------



## PaxRomana

L_Johnny said:


> Indeed, But that is not the point, he wants a cheapo frame, a la "chinarello."


Oh. So he's basically asking where he can buy a counterfeit BMC.


----------



## batura

who told you that I am a man? 

Yes I am looking for a far eastern BMC frameset. And, if possible, a SLC01 frame please. Does not matter if it comes like the counterfeit Scott or Pinarello frames.

Your posts reminded me a nice French expression that is used for people like two of you. But ****, I do not think it would be appropriate to say that in this forum. The Swiss also have another expression but damn I can not say it here. Sorry.


----------



## Guod

*Mythical Creatures*



batura said:


> who told you that I am a man?


There's no such thing as girls on the internet. Especially ones that talk for free.


----------



## L_Johnny

batura said:


> who told you that I am a man?
> 
> Yes I am looking for a far eastern BMC frameset. And, if possible, a SLC01 frame please. Does not matter if it comes like the counterfeit Scott or Pinarello frames.
> 
> Your posts reminded me a nice French expression that is used for people like two of you. But ****, I do not think it would be appropriate to say that in this forum. The Swiss also have another expression but damn I can not say it here. Sorry.


I don't see the point of getting aggravated over what was written above, given the fact that you are basically asking if you can acquire a counterfeit frame. Oh, you, human, thou know thyself...


----------



## PaxRomana

batura said:


> who told you that I am a man?
> 
> Yes I am looking for a far eastern BMC frameset. And, if possible, a SLC01 frame please. Does not matter if it comes like the counterfeit Scott or Pinarello frames.
> 
> Your posts reminded me a nice French expression that is used for people like two of you. But ****, I do not think it would be appropriate to say that in this forum. The Swiss also have another expression but damn I can not say it here. Sorry.


Check out skippy getting mad because it can't find itself a fake BMC.


----------



## NEO Dan

ROFL, that's exactly what I was thinking as a scrolled down to see this. 

This from a fellow looking for the Impec on eBay, what a :cryin:


----------



## batura

Dear Dan,

Bmc impec sram red a Cuneo - eBay Annunci

And the other two,

You have to learn how to behave in a forum. On internet forums when people talk about a third person, he/she mentions his/her username in the forum. We do not use he or she like you. I guess this is how we respect to eachother. Well, this behaviour however for sure requires some capacity, and a certain level of education which is not readily available with birth.

I may look for a fake BMC similar to thousands of people who have a fake Scott or a fake Specialized frameset in this forum. If it bothers you in a legal way, please help yourself with the FBI website.

There is one more thing: Seeing all these grey market Scott, Specialized etc frames on eBay, I wonder how many people would have bought a fake BMC frame if it had been available.

Well, anyway, you got your reply. And, Dan, I hope you will like the above given link. Ahh, another French word here... May be next time.

Good night boys.


----------



## PaxRomana

Here batura, these clothes would go great with your fake BMC.


----------



## PaxRomana

If you get hungry, you can eat here.


----------



## PaxRomana

This may be a good team jersey for you.


----------

